# Java Pfad für Eclipse festlegen



## reweiss (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle Helfenden.

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal alles installiert bekommen. (Red Hat 9) Leider komme ich bei einem Schrit nicht weiter. Ich habe Eclipse installiert und das wollte dann niocht starten. Weil Java RE fehlte.  Jut das habe ich dann auch installiert. Allerdings geht es immer noch nicht. Eclipse sagt Java fehlt immernoch. So jetzt weiss ich auch das ich den Pfad noch eintragen muß wo Red Hat dann nach Java sucht. (Ich dachte das geht bei der Install autom) Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht in welche datei. Wie heißt bzw. wo liegt die Datei wo ich die Pfade in denen gesucht werden soll eingetragen sind? Und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin. Ich muß noch einen anderen Compiler installieren. Standart ist ja der gcc der normal bei der Installation installiert wird. Wie kann ich das ändern das beim aufruf von gcc mein Compiler aufgerufen wird. Ich denke mit das so das ich auch in meiner Gesuchten Datei einfach den Pfad vom jetzigen gcc zu meinem Compiler änder. Lieg ich da richtig?

Danke wie immer ;-)

PS: warum habe ich eigendlich soviel Zeit mit Win verbracht ;-(


----------



## RedWing (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

in /etc/profile  ganz zum Schluss eintragen:


```
export JAVA_HOME="/dein/java/installations/verz"
export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
```

Beim nächsten einloggen sollte der Pfad entsprechend gesetzt sein.
Und wenn du des in der aktuellen Shell ausführst ist der PATH erstmal für die aktuelle
Shell gesetzt und du kannst eclipse installieren...

Wenn du einen Alternativcompiler zum gcc verwenden willst, dann installier ihn halt einfach, und erweiter den PATH dementsprechend...

Gruß

RedWing


----------

